# Brain Cramps



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Am I the only one that gets brain cramps? Yesterday we had a birthday party for my oldest son at the farm. The youngest again fired up the smoker and prepared a pork roast, and ribs. My wife made pies,(apple and blueberry), sweet potatoes from the garden, dilled white potatoes, slices tomatoes in basil vinagar, a relish tray,brouchetta and baggette bread for dipping, smoked salmon spread and crackers, sweet and sour red cabbage(from the garden), portabella mushrooms grilled with provalone cheese and garlic on crusty bread. There was more food but hell I am old and forget things. At any rate the party was a hit, we had about 35 freinds and family there and the weather was perfect. But enough about the party I want to talk about brain cramps.
As I alluded to in another post started by maniac about the opening of hunting season, I have put up a new tree stand. So I decided that since everybody was having a good time at the party I would make better use of my time and do some trimming of my shooting lanes for the new stand. Since the stand is about three quarters of a mile back on the property I loaded up the John Deere with my new chainsaw, gas, oil, my Riobi powerhead with the pole saw attatchment, loppers, and my antique pole trimmer with a 16 foot pole that I made last winter. I also took a thermos of coffee and my small camera in case I saw deer.
I drove back to the stand, trimmed off and stacked a lot of branches, made several trips up and down the stand to check my work. Satisfied that I had done all I could to make my hunting experience a success I proceeded to load up my equipment and head back to the feast. Did I mention the dinner bell? Well I made and hung a triangular dinner bell off the back porch of the farm house and it was ringing.
On the way back to the stand the antique pole trimmer with the 16 foot pole had fallen off the tractor. So in my infinate wisdom before I headed back I decided that this time i would tie it on so I did not lose it. :homereat: Duh This was the moment of my BRAIN CRAMP! As I proceeded up my new woods lane that I have worked on the last month enjoying the seat time and admiring my work my antique pole trimmer with the 16 foot pole sitting safely head down in my back-hoe bucket tied to my rops so I did not lose it, promptly , found a low hanging branch and now I have an antique pole trimmer with a 10 foot pole and a real nice nice six foot walking stick. It did snap off clean and my knot held.
Here is a picture of the birthday boy! 35 years young. Little guy is my grandson.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well, now you can only work on shorter trees...



:furious:


BTW: again your roast sounds delicious... dilled potatos.. never heard of them.. sound good though.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Slip, I can't begin to tell you how many times I have done something like that. Brain Cramps are a classic symptom of "CRS" which I suffer from greatly. I find that I have to leave myself notes and make check lists. I am even worse when it comes to remembering names. 

Sorry you broke your pole trimmer.  I have a $150 trophy to a Brain Cramp in my basement I had bringing the boat home. I forgot to lower the VHF ship to shore antenna and I got reminded by the load SNAP! when I pulled into my driveway with many low hanging tree branches. :duh: :argh: :argh: :argh: Ohhh! was I pissed!   CRS is a frustrating disease.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Slip and Chief, I to know all to well of those oh so brain [email protected]#ts that seem to bee here longer, now I call them senior moments... Enough, try hitching up the boat and trailer and forget to lift the jack :duh: and proceeded to pull up from beside the house onto the paved driveway, the loud snap and lurching of the truck was embarassing then to find out that it was unsalvagable and no near by parts available I decided to have another brain [email protected]#t and kick the trailer tounge and in the unbearable pain as I was hopping around on one foot there was my wife and her father... There is no spot in fla low enough to :hide: Now I have to hear about it every time I get ready to hook up dam....... getting od and loving it


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

I've got a million of 'em. Once, on Tampa Bay, we were in my Dad's boat and went under the low end of either the Howard Frankland or Gandy bridge and snapped off his uhf antenna. Another was in my boat on Lake Pomme de Terre in MO. I had been fishing a bank near our campground and when I got done I sort of drifted out a little in the lake while I was stowing my gear. I pulled into the bank at the campsite and for some reason I didn't get as far up as I wanted so I backed out and made a harder run at it. Turns out I had forgotten to lift my trolling motor up and bent the shaft at about a 45 degree angle from normal running up onto the bank. The worst part of this was that my father-in-law witnessed the whole thing and me and everybody else around has to hear him crow about it EVERY time I see him. This is gonna go on 'til one of us dies. Hutch


----------

